# kicking legs prop with control - help needed



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, I need some expertise here from some of the control / prop experts. 

Here is the scenario. 

I am building a prop this year for my yard. The front yard of my house is a graveyard and I want to keep it at that. But the side yard last year was empty. I am filling that void this year. The Cleveland international airport is 1/2 mile from my house and the flight path is overhead. So I am going to do a plane crash (small prop plane) in the yard. 

The control comes in to move legs. I am going to have the pilot and co-pilot well half of them like they got stuck in the ground. It will be torso and legs only and the legs are going to kick. 

I am thinking of using wiper motors to move the legs and most likely a nerve center to power it. Well that is my thoughts. 

What is the best way to power two wiper motors (one per set of legs), maybe 4 (one per leg) with some audio and a light or two? As well, I want to power it with a 12 volt line off a hacked computer power supply. I want it triggered by motion. 

So what do you think? Suggestions are welcome. I am making my order by Thursday which is September 1st. 

Ok Go....


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Refer to response #8 in the sticky thread - Use of Prop Controllers

I own a nerve center, but I haven't hooked it up yet. But I believe the illustration in the sticky will explain how to control a wiper motor or two. If your prop controller supports PIR, then you use the controller to sense motion. But it's not really necessary for what you are animating. You can simply build a motion sensor plug to activate power - and let a wall wart (or PC power supply) operate the legs. The thread will also show how to wire up your own motion plug...deeper in the thread.

The nerve center can do so much more. Seems ashame to use it if you aren't going to include sound of some kind. Or are you?

{Note...reread the post. Obviously audio was mentioned, therefore the nerve center is a great way to handle this.}


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Btw, I love my kicking legs prop. Everyone should include it in their haunt displays. No matter how complex my props get, I always look back at the kicking legs with the most satisfaction. Please post photos when you finish.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Darklore. 

I did read the use of prop controllers thread but saw it was before the nerve center was out or included. 

I figured someone had done something similar, not the same effect but the same idea and could mention if they liked the set up they used or if they would have changed an aspect of it be it the trigger or control center, or even motor. My experience prior to this with controls has been either the remote for the fog machine or a switch wired into the line so I could rock it back and forth for the effect. This whole control box of set it and forget it is not something I have jumped into prior so help is wanted at this point. 

The twist on my prop is the legs have to kick upside down. I have built a hang man prior with a wiper motor but it was using gravity to help. this one is a bit more tricky. Still not sure of the mechanics of it all but it will come.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

You may of already seen this but wanted to pass it on in case you haven't - http://www.scary-terry.com/kicklegs/kicklegs.htm
It's a great how to for building the kicking legs.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I had not visited that page yet. That helps to iron out a few of the issues I have with the fit kicking opposite each other. I definitely plan to put that to use. 

I am still trying to figure out the scene but I think it has evolved to the plane crash, one pilot dug into the ground from the impact with legs kicking and the co pilot stuck in his parachute on my flag pole (25 foot pole). I am currently looking through ebay for parachute canopies. Did you know you can get one, military use, for about 50 bucks? Who knew.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is what the plan is.... rough sketched anyway.


----------

